# Winter Deer PIC



## PATMAN (Feb 12, 2010)

Here are 3 deer enjoying some corn I put out during our last snow storm of 8 inches. My game camera took this picture while I was sleeping.


----------



## Isa (Feb 12, 2010)

Awww, what a beautiful picture  
I am sure they were very happy to found corn


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Feb 12, 2010)

Iit looks like they are aware of the camera somewhat. Maybe the camera makes a clicking noise when it snaps a picture? See how the two especially the one look so alert and act like they are looking at the camera? I just love pictures like that and the small interaction we get with wild life. Do you get anything besides deer?


----------



## terryo (Feb 12, 2010)

Great shot. Boy would I love to see something like that in my yard.


----------



## Kymiie (Feb 12, 2010)

Very cute xx

I love animals xx


----------



## Candy (Feb 12, 2010)

I always enjoy seeing your wildlife pictures. Haven't seen you around in a while I also miss seeing your "Chili Tortoise". I love that I always show it to people.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Feb 12, 2010)

terryo said:


> Great shot. Boy would I love to see something like that in my yard.



Hahaha, I hate to burst your bubble, but my sister lives on Cheyenne Mountain near Colorado Springs, and she has deer in her yard all the time...and they EAT almost every flower she's ever tried to plant. For years she has been trying repellents and noxious plants, she has even resorted to running after them waving a dish towel to shoo them away, or squirting them with a Supersoaker, to no avail. 

So be careful what you wish for.


----------



## ChiKat (Feb 17, 2010)

Awww I just love deer- they're so pretty!


----------



## terracolson (Feb 17, 2010)

My mom has deer in her yard all the time, they are used to the cats and dogs now and it like a mini family..

Also my mom finds ticks all over the place, including her eyelashes

I guess backwoods Kentucky thats what you get


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow! You have square snow!


----------



## GBtortoises (Feb 18, 2010)

There's more deer here in the Catskills than most of you would believe. Most people here consider them a nuisance, me included. From destroying crops and gardens to being a serious hazard on the road. The state "manages" them with licensed hunting but it really does little to control their numbers. The plus is that hunters from out of the area bring in money. But they also bring indiscriminate bullets whizing through the woods! 

Anytime someone else wants them on their lawn bring a tractor-trailer, I'll send you home with a herd! You can have them all!


----------

